# Burns/Beltran Arreola/Mitchell RBR Thread



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright lads. chris Jenkins on the now. just started on the red button

War Burns! :ibutt


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

wont be able to watch live. will be of here for a while, maybe until tomorrow afternoon.

Beltran SD but I am in no way confident about that. I have been his biggest campaigner so I can't go against him now!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jenkins cut early, this looks like a good test for him. Jenkins looks amateurish with the straight right, lovely left hook to head and body though and nice workrate. Good matchmaking this, the Frenchman looks strong and durable.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This guy is tough but Jenkins slowly taking him apart.. Those body shots look brutal..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jenkins showed signs of real class in the second. Beautiful combinations to head and body. The left hook he throws to the body is really spiteful.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Epic fail from Virgin at the moment as the undercard isn't coming through


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

These French guys are mostly some tough guys. But cant throw a Punch at all. Strange double guard... but yeah he is one tough fucker:lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

If you cant watch for any reason can record it by pressing record on ss2 and it will give you choice of the program or the boxing..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> wont be able to watch live. will be of here for a while, maybe until tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Beltran SD but I am in no way confident about that. I have been his biggest campaigner so I can't go against him now!


Yes you can't.

Looking at your rankings rob and you have beltran 5th behind the main 3 players in Vazquez,abril and burns plus Gamboa.
Gesta is something like 10th and Diaz 15th which are Vazquez's best wins on paper.

So IF burns wins and convincingly wins then he must have a chance of being your no1 ranked lightweight.
I certainly think he will be.

So come on British boxing lovers,we should be getting behind a man looking to prove he is no1 in his division and after unifications.
Really looking forward to this,Scottish fans are the best in the world in my English opinion.i want to see a cauldron tonight.

War burns


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The red button is one of the best things Sky has done towards boxing in a long time imo


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Frenchman really came on strong in the fourth, digging in body shots. this is tough work for Jenkins but hes doing fine.


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

tdw said:


> Epic fail from Virgin at the moment as the undercard isn't coming through


Its working for me on Virgin.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

When Jenkins throws combinations he looks great, needs to try and push the frog back.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Bluenoseshf said:


> Its working for me on Virgin.


Cheers pal, it came through on about the 6th attempt!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

How fucking hard was that frenchie? His face was a mess at the end and yet he still kept coming. Good workout for Jenkins..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Adam Smith 'Has Jenkins got the skin to be a champion' 

:lol: The guy is beyond creepy.


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

Good win for Jenkins. The cuts dont look too bad.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I can only understand one in every four words Jenkins speaks but he seems a good lad


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Respectful but confident. Best way to be. Surely only a matter of time before Hearn snaps him up ?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> How fucking hard was that frenchie? His face was a mess at the end and yet he still kept coming. Good workout for Jenkins..


:deal

Hes the perfect opponent for prospects at Lightweight-Welter.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Bluenoseshf said:


> Its working for me on Virgin.


 is that a metaphor


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

just aboot pissed masel "sponsored by tennants" :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :deal
> 
> Hes the perfect opponent for prospects at Lightweight-Welter.


Used to fight at Light heavy in the Amateurs hahahaha. Explains his style(or lack of) a little..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Wonder why Buffer aint announcing these fights?


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

It disappointing seeing Appleby fight as the 2nd fight on the bill after what he achieved.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Used to fight at Light heavy in the Amateurs hahahaha. Explains his style(or lack of) a little..


I am even suprised that he has an Amateur Background. He his technique looked strange as fuck.


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

20-18 Appleby. Looking ok but taking too many shots for my liking.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bluenoseshf said:


> It disappointing seeing Appleby fight as the 2nd fight on the bill after what he achieved.


yeah/ I remember when he was British champion, thought hed atleast win a European title. Sad to see him fighting again tbh, hes already took a fair few beatings.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Glenn McCrory's commentary is wank


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

Appleby wining but where`s the improved defence??


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

seeing paul the now i think scott harrison would take him out in a round now


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

WhoDatNation said:


> Glenn McCrory's commentary is wank


It always is!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

billy boy balbo said:


> just aboot pissed masel "sponsored by tennants" :lol:


:rofl

Is that one of the main drinks up in Scotland? All my family drink up there is tennants.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Adam Smith 'Has Jenkins got the skin to be a champion'
> 
> :lol: The guy is beyond creepy.


McCrory was worse in questioning whether Jenkins should be shining more than that. Thought Jenkins did well; the French fella was crude but looked a couple of divisions bigger and was never likely to get stopped. In those circumstances it was a good work out and showed up Jenkins's conditioning well as although he was on the backfoot he was moving and working the whole time with good variety.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Appleby is shot to pieces. Sad to see. Good fight mind!


----------



## MIK1000 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cringing hearing G!en McCrory saying that Burns went from being a journeyman to a world champion. The guy lost on points on two British title fights as a 22/23 year old against much more experienced champions. Learn what a fucking journeyman is Glen, you're a fucking boxing commentator.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Al Jazeera only showing the Simmons and burns fights tonight.
When does Skysports go live?


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl
> 
> Is that one of the main drinks up in Scotland? All my family drink up there is tennants.


aye thats aw we drink man tennants super, i prefered mcewans but hard tae get now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

billy boy balbo said:


> aye thats aw we drink man tennants super, i prefered mcewans but hard tae get now.


My local does Mcewans 2.20 a pint! nice drink and not bad considering fosters is 3.30


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Al Jazeera only showing the Simmons and burns fights tonight.
> When does Skysports go live?


8 I think..


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

Canastota said:


> McCrory was worse in questioning whether Jenkins should be shining more than that. Thought Jenkins did well; the French fella was crude but looked a couple of divisions bigger and was never likely to get stopped. In those circumstances it was a good work out and showed up Jenkins's conditioning well as although he was on the backfoot he was moving and working the whole time with good variety.


yeah he kept contradicting himself on that subject


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

got connely winning htis by a round.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Appleby is done.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scored it a draw. Cracking scrap


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

two great under Cards fighs so far. Close fight this one. 56-59 is to wide.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Connolly for me..


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

Fucking hell this is one of the most biased commentary ive seen in a small under card fight they both got a hard on for this connelly guy. I think Appleby took it by a point


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

59-56 is terrible scoring!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Appalling decision.. 3 rounds???


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Terrible shame about Appleby, he's still young and all, should be entering his prime now. Very harsh on Connelly, but I can't say I'm surprised really


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> My local does Mcewans 2.20 a pint! nice drink and not bad considering fosters is 3.30


£2.20 a pint, where is this heavenly place you speak of?


----------



## Broony (Jun 6, 2013)

Was close but Appelby just shaded it. Is Connolly related to one of the commentary team? The biggest dick sucking I've heard of a journeyman.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

billy boy balbo said:


> £2.20 a pint, where is this heavenly place you speak of?


haha the horsh shoe in Leicstershire mate. Dont tell your pals, half of fucking scotland will be moving here :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Appeleby is done,wasn`t really scoring it but it looked like it could go either way to be fair


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Slowey is 14-0 with no knockouts, wtf


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> haha the horsh shoe in Leicstershire mate. Dont tell your pals, half of fucking scotland will be moving here :lol:


If that hasn't happened already! :lol:


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

IJL one of the worlds finest??? LMAO


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Koltanowski_UK said:


> IJL one of the worlds finest??? LMAO


:rofl


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

iv never even been to leicstershire like, have to go now. used to have the big mcewan factory not to far from my house, used to love walking past it and seeing the big symbols and that smell of hops, nothing like it...actually it smelled shit at the time but better than what edinburgh is now


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Koltanowski_UK said:


> IJL one of the worlds finest??? LMAO


I heard that, any credibility this show had has now gone.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this was a knock down?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Ian John Lewis continuing his lifelong audition for shittest cunt that's ever lived.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice opener for Slowey, looking sharp.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

For fucks sake, Nick Halling is commentating :-(


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> For fucks sake, Nick Halling is commentating :-(


yup hes the lowest of the low


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

Slowey trying too hard box dude box


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

I nice uppercut up the middle would be good Slowey


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Ian John Lewis continuing his lifelong audition for shittest cunt that's ever lived.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

:rofl Amen


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

this fights boring me


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Ian John Lewis continuing his lifelong audition for shittest cunt that's ever lived.


You'll enjoy this:






Kind of ironic the rubbish job done by the ref in that fight (another one of our current 'star' officials).


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What up guys. 

Looking forward to the fight of the night, Arreola-Mitchell. :yep


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Will Slowey ever score a knock out in his career? Seriously feather fisted.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> What up guys.
> 
> Looking forward to the fight of the night, Arreola-Mitchell. :yep


Fuck that mate, Burns-Beltran will be much better :yep


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Will Slowey ever score a knock out in his career? Seriously feather fisted.


maybe if his Opponent is out of Balance...


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

iv fought harder punching midgets


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Any good Scottish prospects? i cant think of any.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Just tuning in, had the unfortunate experience of seeing Carl Froch wearing more mascara than 14 year goth kid hopefully I will recover in time for the main event tonight.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Just tuning in, had the unfortunate experience of seeing Carl Froch wearing more mascara than 14 year goth kid hopefully I will recover in time for the main event tonight.


Did you see him when he was promoting some video game? Did an interview in it, couldn't take him seriously, all warriored up


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Any good Scottish prospects? i cant think of any.


mccallum, simmons, thain


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Just tuning in, had the unfortunate experience of seeing Carl Froch wearing more mascara than 14 year goth kid hopefully I will recover in time for the main event tonight.


Yep,he just beat Denise Welch with a close decision:lol:


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> mccallum, simmons, thain


All good although Thain was lucky to have not lost his 0


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Did you see him when he was promoting some video game? Did an interview in it, couldn't take him seriously, all warriored up


That I could accept, prancing about with the coordination of a stoned sea loin while wearing more make up than his missus was a step to far for me :lol: #warrior


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

They better not show that Michael roberts fight, hes awful to watch.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Yep,he just beat Denise Welch with a close decision:lol:


Typical British robbery :lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> That I could accept, prancing about with the coordination of a stoned sea loin while wearing more make up than his missus was a step to far for me :lol: #warrior


Froch is all fur coat and no knickers.


----------



## tam83 (Aug 3, 2013)

Anybody help out, in work and need to see the fight.

Cheers


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> That I could accept, prancing about with the coordination of a stoned sea loin while wearing more make up than his missus was a step to far for me :lol: #warrior


It's things like this that sometimes make me prefer my warriors of the Viking variety!


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

Anybody know if its this or next weekend that Gavin McDonnell is fighting?


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> mccallum, simmons, thain


Iain Butcher very good too, impressed me a hell of a lot against Satchell, should have got the nod that night


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank fuck the real fights start now, enough of that red button crap.


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

tam83 said:


> Anybody help out, in work and need to see the fight.
> 
> Cheers


ok dude


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

aye butchers a good wee prospect


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

stevebhoy87 said:


> Iain Butcher very good too, impressed me a hell of a lot against Satchell, should have got the nod that night


This. I completely wrote Butcher off pre fight, talented kid.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Kell Brook "Time to deliver", most likely a large New Yorker with stuffed crust and dips


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Legal stream for the Lewison-Dallas card if anyone wants to watch it:

http://stationcreator.com/bayloric-tv/bayloric-tv

Former P4P #1 Menay Edwards also features :bbb

EDIT: Seems like it's not a live stream - will be shown on the 10th atsch


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Thank fuck the real fights start now, enough of that red button crap.


Enjoyed the red button fights, apart from the slowey one.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Half expecting McCrory to say that Beltran "had an aura about him" there. McCrory = Craney???


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Enjoyed the red button fights, apart from the slowey one.


the first two fights were good to watch. but yeah the slowey fight really was boring.


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

wish nelson n co would tell it like it is, its a shit fight tbh for a world champ and pathetically ducked broner , nuthuggers.


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Enjoyed the red button fights, apart from the slowey one.


Ditto dude, KO for Callum i reckon


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

this at cruiserweight wtf? smith is a smw...


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this could be a hard fight for Smith. I already saw his Opponent and he isnt bad at all.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Quite like this Psonko guy, did well against Cunningham and Buglioni, and even though he barely threw a punch against Eubank, he was not in trouble, and went the distance with Groves. Finally, somebody has his nationality right, Nick Halling has done something right as well!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> this at cruiserweight wtf? smith is a smw...


No it isnt who said that? I could see a hard fight here for Smith.


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

is autism his nickanme or something wtf


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> Checking in. :good


:hi:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> this at cruiserweight wtf? smith is a smw...


They have changed there mind now wtf :lol:


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ian Butcher's a talented lad. I had him winning his last contest.

Every time I see Alex Arthur, I'm reminded about that under-valued classic with Michael Gomez.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> No it isnt who said that? I could see a hard fight here for Smith.


MC said it mate.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Already looks like a total mismatch, mehhh


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

sasquatch said:


> is autism his nickanme or something wtf


will we ever see a televised smith fight when someone doesnt ask this question...?

one of the smith siblings has autism


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Smiths body shots are vicious


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

fuck a felt that shot fae my sofa


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn. That is a Statement.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How on earth did Buglioni go the distance with him


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How on earth did Buglioni go the distance with him


Because he is shit


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Good show by Smith, wasn't expecting that, hasn't had that done to him before


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooq said:


> will we ever see a televised smith fight when someone doesnt ask this question...?
> 
> one of the smith siblings has autism


sorry for not knowing the smith family history :conf


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How on earth did Buglioni go the distance with him


Smith is just much better then Buglioni.


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

I did say KO for Callum!!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How on earth did Buglioni go the distance with him


Smith is the real deal


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Impressive as hell from Smith, thought last year that Yafai was Matchroom top prospect they had at the time, beginning to think Smith might be better. Campbell to early to really judge so not including him


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Because he is shit


harsh. he's at least average.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I know I`m stating the obvious but Smith would destroy Bugulioni.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Because he is shit


:lol: True


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Koltanowski_UK said:


> I did say KO for Callum!!


I also said it would rain this year


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooq said:


> harsh. he's at least average.


If you want to be generous then fair enough :lol:


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

Callum is humble to the bone! i like that


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Am I the only one, who's not impressed at-all with Scotty Cardle?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

That fella wasn't that tough to beat to be honest, Chris Eubank Jr who can't punch stopped him on his pro debut. I think that and this fight just proves that Buglioni just isn't good at all.


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

arghhhhh scott cardle im turning this shit off for that fight, bore off


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith fighting Mendy next. Nice.


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

Trippy said:


> I also said it would rain this year


What planet you on dude? Its certainly not Boxerstauri is it?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Scott Cardle needs to find some power


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Smith would be a monster at MW


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Mendy is a very good fight for Callum at this stage. Good but dangerous..

But i like Callum seems comfortable with his work. Just hope he's not a Price type but Callum should have more room to grow and the Smith's are tough kids.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on what the fuck was that? That guy didnt even throw ffs


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I like the sound of a fight with Mendy, as long as he can get, say an 8 rounder just before


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rather pull my arse hairs out with tweezers than watch Scotty Cardle. Bloke is rubbish.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Cardle aint too bad. real leaky defence though and is awful to watch. Orthadox paul mccloskey? :think


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Size a big factor for Smith there though, be interesting to see if he can stay at the weight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Scott Cardle needs to find some power


as an amateur he has a very good ko record apparently,


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

How do they rank Brian Magee as the 2nd beat SMW in Britain?


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Cardle aint too bad. real leaky defence though and is awful to watch. Orthadox paul mccloskey? :think


Nowhere near! hes ok though, euro at best i say


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> I like the sound of a fight with Mendy, as long as he can get, say an 8 rounder just before


I think the plan is for the 21st sept so it will be his next fight.They have confidence in the lad and I think he will get the job done.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Koltanowski_UK said:


> Nowhere near! hes ok though, euro at best i say


I think their very similar, style wise.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Didn't know Cardle was a sweaty...


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I think their very similar, style wise.


I trust your judgement sir!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Cardle is still young people make to much of his lack of power at this point, it will come IMO


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Am I the only one, who's not impressed at-all with Scotty Cardle?


I don't rate him


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> I think the plan is for the 21st sept so it will be his next fight.They have confidence in the lad and I think he will get the job done.


Fair enough, with the amateur pedigree he should be moved quickly


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> I don't rate him


nor me


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Thought Cardle looked good in the opener.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Didn't know Cardle was a sweaty...


:rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Will Cardle fight like that for all rounds?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Burns ring entrance time???


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

What Cardle's going to find is as he steps up fighters will be willing to take a shot to give a shot. Cardle does some nice things he's not a terrible fighter by any means but yes currently he's lacking power due to technique and timing but my worry he can be a little like Groves he trades and even Groves has been hurt doing that and Groves punches a lot harder then Cardle. 

Would like to see Scott tighten up here and there and settle down in there. He's talented..


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

Ricky Burns (WBO World Champion)	Coatsbridge	36-2
2 Anthony Crolla (English/WBO Int-Cont champion )	Manchester	26-4-1
3	Kevin Mitchell	London	34-2
4	Derry Mathews (Commonwealth champion)	Liverpool	33-8-2
5	Gavin Rees	Newbridge	37-3-1
6	Martin Gethin (British champion)	Walsall	24-4-1
7	Terry Flanagan	Manchester	20-0
8	Liam Walsh (WBO European champion)	Cromer	14-0
9	Rendall Munroe	Leicester	25-3-1
10	John Murray	Manchester	31-2
11	Curtis Woodhouse	Beverly 19-5
12	Tommy Coyle	Hull	15-2
13	Scotty Cardle (Central area champion)	Lytham St Annes	11-0
14	Craig Evans	Newport	10-0
15	Kevin Hooper	Grimsby	13-1
16	Scott Harrison	Glasgow	27-3-2

hell of a domestic division


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Fair enough, with the amateur pedigree he should be moved quickly


Yep,it`s a good test if Mendy in the mood.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

cardle will get sparked at a better level, pulls out with his chin in the air.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wouldn't mind seeing Campbell vs Cardle sometime within the next 12 months


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Cardle just can't pull off this hands low, reflex-based style IMO. Very sloppy at times.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Pick your shots Cardle, ffs. Let him come to you.


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

cardle is a thread killer i see


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank god for that shot, it was heading a bit Bradley Skeete until then


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

sasquatch said:


> Ricky Burns (WBO World Champion) Coatsbridge 36-2
> 2 Anthony Crolla (English/WBO Int-Cont champion ) Manchester 26-4-1
> 3 Kevin Mitchell London 34-2
> 4 Derry Mathews (Commonwealth champion) Liverpool 33-8-2
> ...


some division that


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: We should do a boxing slang thread. 

''I'm Bradley Skeete here'' = Bored

Having a mare. ''In a right cardle here'' = Mess.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 27, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Ian Butcher's a talented lad. I had him winning his last contest.
> 
> Every time I see Alex Arthur, I'm reminded about that under-valued classic with Michael Gomez.


Not under valued by me buddy, possibly my favourite fight ever, epic. Love it.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Cardle wants to be Sergio Martinez


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Cardle does like to go back with his khan up (chin in the air).


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What Jim is saying is right, but the reason Cardle doesn't set himself is because of the position of his hands. Whenever he sets himself, the other dude pounces on him and Cardle has no way to defend unless he flurries, which is what he's continuing to do. His power isn't sufficient enough for the opponent to respect it so he doesn't come in. Cardle needs to change up ASAP because he will not work with that style at all.


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

cardle it=change channel


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Anyone else catch Eddie giving advice there?

"Just step it up, come on!"

:rofl Know your place, Eddie.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Cardle does like to go back with his khan up (chin in the air).


Yup. Continuously getting clocked by the left hook too.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

:deal


sasquatch said:


> cardle it=change channel


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Cardle wants to be Sergio Martinez


Oh, he is, just that's Martínez-Murray :lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

You've Been Cardle'd = Fell into a coma from boredom.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

bought myself a new designer watch but I think is a Broner = Cheap imitation


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Beam Me Up


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I don`t think Cardle is that bad,just not a pleasing on the eye style and comparisons to Skeete is a little harsh imo


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Im sure Gallagher will be calling out Burns for Cardle after this


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

It's as if he's trying to copy Carl Froch.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Im sure Gallagher will be calling out Burns for Cardle after this


:deal:deal


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> It's as if he's trying to copy Carl Froch.


He can't be, Cardle is not wearing any mascara


----------



## gasman (Jun 5, 2012)

What time is Burns ring walk?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> It's as if he's trying to copy Carl Froch.


Would you say he's cut from the same cloth?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR Simmons! A fellow Rangers fan :happy.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Thought there was some boxing on Sky tonight?

Almost turning over to X-Factor here


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Cardle doesnt have a cock nose.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> He can't be, Cardle is not wearing any mascara


:lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Would you say he's cut from the same cloth?


His shorts maybe.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> WAR Simmons! A fellow Rangers fan :happy.


Always liked Simmons :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

See lads you don`t know what you`re talking about,this is good entertainment according to Halling:smile


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

That's half hour of my life I'm not getting back!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

for someone with a lack of power you would think cardle would have a better defence but even that has fundamental problems with it, derrys left hooks would pick him off.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

speaking of gallacher, i was at tesco about half 5 the night,lads walking out honestly double of guy in oasis, and i said to the person i was with "thats fucking noel gallacher", the guy turned around a bit and looked at me and whispered something which i think was "of for fuck sake" wouldnt be surprised if it was him like


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Fans will be talking about that for years to come.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

When will Watt realise some fighters like to fight with a low guard and use reflexes and movement to slip shots! 

It's as if it's the first time he has ever seen it each time!!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Always liked Simmons :lol:


:lol::good. He defo suits his nickname :lol:. Tough fight this one this guys going to take some breaking down.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

"A lot to like" - Nick Halling 

Erm...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl ''After 8 rounds of LIGHT... weight action''.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

"Classic boxing display" - Alex Arthur 

Erm...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

JonnyBriggs said:


> When will Watt realise some fighters like to fight with a low guard and use reflexes and movement to slip shots!
> 
> It's as if it's the first time he has ever seen it each time!!!


Yep,we`ve heard him whinge about fighters doing that for years


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Classic boxing display...

Poor very poor


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

...Wasn't impressed at all by that. No pop, no power, speed not really that impressive, clocked a bit too frequently with the left against a really poor fighter and zero defense for a fighter with pretty average head movement. Don't think Cardle is gonna get anywhere, tbh.

Nick Halling loves shoveling that Sky dick down his mouth too.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol::good. He defo suits his nickname :lol:. Tough fight this one this guys going to take some breaking down.


I actually fancy Graf to win this but obviously I made my prediction before finding out his allegiances so now I am predicting Simmons KO ringwalk :lol:


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Fair comments by Cardle in the interview, saying it how it is.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Yep,we`ve heard him whinge about fighters doing that for years


 He needs to get over it!!!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Dave Lanning got it spot on, work in progress


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Gallagher bottled it there and didn't call out Burns obviously he knows that Billy is in the house :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> I actually fancy Graf to win this but obviously I made my prediction before finding out his allegiances so now I am predicting Simmons KO ringwalk :lol:


:lol::good. Your well entitled to go with Graf watched a bit the other day and it's got me bang up for this fight. Fancy it to be a good fight. But i'm the same never took much notice of Simmons but now i know he's a Ger i'm a massive fan :lol:.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Why are they calling arthur a world champ? I thought he was only a interim champion


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

I knew that was a good fight to nip out...seems I was correct


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

why are they trying to press the matthews fight with cardle?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Why are they calling arthur a world champ? I thought he was only a interim champion


Was upgraded, don't think he actually won a full world title bout


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> See lads you don`t know what you`re talking about,this is good entertainment according to Halling:smile


Hallings can go fuck himself!!! Self deluded prick!!!!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

JonnyBriggs said:


> He needs to get over it!!!


He does,but he never will:nod


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol::good. Your well entitled to go with Graf watched a bit the other day and it's got me bang up for this fight. Fancy it to be a good fight. But i'm the same never took much notice of Simmons but *now i know he's a Ger i'm a massive fan *:lol:.


We all know that's the rules :lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

normally cruiserweights dont let you down. I think Simmons-Graf will be a good Action fight.


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

i think cardle lacks the full blooded shots.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Curtis 'Troll hunter' Woodhouse :rofl


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

That liverpool card is shit.

Who wants to see mathew knock out woodhouse the journeyman when BJS vs ryder is on.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

IJL judging, expect a shocker!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Why are they calling arthur a world champ? I thought he was only a interim champion


he was given the regulur title. meh, with the wba you can actually unify the title in it's own organisation.

yeah he is but...eh, we know.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

'WBC International Silver'

FFS...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

boxing radio show is on talksport again tonight at 10.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> We all know that's the rules :lol:


Feels like i've always known him :rofl. WAR Stephen lad!!.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Got to give credit to Fast Ed and Sky for the set up, SECC is pre-historic (Hydro will replace it for big events) but he has spruced it up nice with the fancy lights and the big screens, last year at the Mitchell fight it felt you were at show in the 80's

Wish I was there tonight now atsch


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> he was given the regulur title. meh, with the wba you can actually unify the title in it's own organisation.
> 
> yeah he is but...eh, we know.


His was WBO, wasn't it? Was it something to do with Joan Guzman with Arthur?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Did the MC get this fight and the Smith fight mixed up?


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Mon Simmons, Yarp the shit out of this guy


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Simmons! dont rate him all that highly but hope he wins.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

This Graf looks a beast physically and I've never rated Simmons so going with the upset here


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

dkos said:


> 'WBC International Silver'
> 
> FFS...


just for the bollocks of it. i wish they make an interim version as well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Did the MC get this fight and the Smith fight mixed up?


yeah


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Simmons not looking all that impressive so far


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> That liverpool card is shit.
> 
> Who wants to see mathew knock out woodhouse the journeyman when BJS vs ryder is on.


Disagree,good domestic card.Smith-Ochiang will be good and Mattthews-Woohouse will be fun.The only fight on the copperbox card that is better those two is the Bjs-Ryder fight imo


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm assuming that this fight is not sponsored by Vidal Sassoon


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

First round for Graf for me. But it was Close not that much happened.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

"Totally unpronounceable"


Vahagn Sahakjan

var-han sar-hack-yehn 

...not that bad. 



sahakjan is pretty big for the weight. fuck his trunks are almost over the top rope.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jab to the body Simmons. Knock Graf off balance.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

fuck sake simmons step it up ya cunt


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Now that I find that Graf is Armenian, not German, and Simmonds is a Ger, war Sahakyan :ibutt! Good start for the lad, good jab


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

scottish cotto


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

must have heard me


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

1-1 thats more like it!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

19-19 big round for Simmons. Looked like the prospect that alot of people claim him to be in that round.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

great work from my mate Simmons there


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> scottish cotto


:rofl

Evening vantage :good


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> scottish cotto


Brilliant.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> fuck sake simmons step it up ya cunt





Mandanda said:


> Jab to the body Simmons. Knock Graf off balance.











havnt you got somewhere to be you two?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

actually it's jeff thomas


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great action here. Simmons looking impressive.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Dear America, please don't ignore the cruiserweight division in the future, ok?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

The plastic german looks gassed


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

2-1 Simmo


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Vahagn Sahakjan boxed as an amateur for the VfL ​​Sindelfingen , in 2005 and 2006 International German Junior Champion in the light heavyweight division, and in 2008 German U-21 champion in the heavyweight division. In addition he won nine Württemberg and two South German championships in four weight classes.

It was also used in the national team, where he competed in country contests, including against boxers from Ireland, England and France. His biggest international success was a bronze medal in the heavyweight division at the 20th European Junior Championships in Serbia Sombor . 

not bad.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

@Tage_West :lol:

Tell you what lads this is a quality fight to make at 10 days notice. Good fight and a real tough test for Simmons..


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

This guy is a a bum, clumsy and stiff.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

yass up ye ya german poof


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> This guy is a a bum, clumsy and stiff.


but enough about your mum


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

lol where was this a knock down???


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Simmons has some quality lads. He is what he is but he's tough and does some educated things. Mr Vaughan clearly giving him some subtle tools to add to his skillset.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wtf. No shot even landed.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

billy boy balbo said:


> yass up ye ya german poof


:lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Why were the commentators suggesting that it was a legit knockdown? It clearly wasn't.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

If you'd have told me that he'd do this after the first round, I'd have been surprised


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> yass up ye ya german poof


 a hun hating a hun


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wrong replay! lulz


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Sky's commentary is fucking ridiculous "He's hurt! he's shook!" 

Camera shows the punch didn't land.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Halling is so fucking shit.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

How was that the wrong replay? He didn't hit the floor previously, but it CLEARLY didn't even land anywhere near his head. But the commentators rather than admitting they're wrong or "let's see the replay again", claim it's the wrong replay. I mean, Nick Halling is saying before they've even went back to the corner it was "clearly a knockdown"

Shit talking merchants. Jesus christ...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

gad damn that cut is bad


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Simmons might get stopped here.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dangerous times here..


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Graff punch just cut up his opponent.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Simmons should get the stoppage in the next 2 rounds.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

The commentary is shocking as usual!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Sky's commentary is fucking ridiculous "He's hurt! he's shook!"
> 
> Camera shows the punch didn't land.


It landed bang on the ear. Didn't you hear Jim?:lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Trippy said:


> Sky's commentary is fucking ridiculous "He's hurt! he's shook!"
> 
> Camera shows the punch didn't land.


the ref was even worse. No shot landed but scores a Knock down.atsch And Graf Looks tierd as hell.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Looked like a cut from a punch to me.*


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Graff is completely gassed.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

wait hold up there is redness from the cut before the headbutt.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Arum puncheeeese


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Halling still wondering if ther german has recovered from the knockdown...?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

yeah Graf spits out his mouth Piece he is gassed.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

here we go....graff going out on his shield


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Show me the right replay.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Watt's first "arum punches" of the night :lol:


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd have taken a pt off for that spit, second time, and it was so blatant


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

why isnt simmons working the body!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Simmons has to stop the fight! Graf is completly gassed...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Watt's first "arum punches" of the night :lol:


:happy


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I actually think Graf won that round.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

An sent him hamewart,
Tae think again.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Nick Halling is a throbber, "He's ready to go", eh well not really you dick, Watt a shambles as well


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Graf may be knackered, but wtf is Simmons throwing and landing? NOTHING.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Graf in real danger of fainting.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

really messy fight now


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Another Graf round. Simmons is doing fuck all.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Sky need to ditch these cretins and have guest commentary from fans


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

uhm...has anybody been keeping track of scores.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

id be good at the commentary like


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd rather Nick Halling did Ringside and Adam Smith commentated


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

oh fuck it! ive turned the volume off


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

ugly, frustrating fight now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Simmons has looked shite in the second half of the fight


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Graf won 3 of the last 4. Ive got this 4-4 even


----------



## TonyCamonte (Jun 3, 2013)

Graf has won at least 3 rounds up to the 8th... maybe even 4.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Graf won 3 of the last 4. Ive got this 4-4 even


You counting the KD?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> really messy fight now


yeah that happens when both fighters are tired.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Graf won 3 of the last 4. Ive got this 4-4 even


What about the Simmons KD


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Am I balls counting that farce. He was apparently hurt as well ffs.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Simmons a few rounds up imo


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Simmons is fucked now too, not doing enough.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

graf needs to jab more and do something more dynamic than that right hook right hook. it's caught everytime. wastes too much energy especially when your that tall and stiff.

jab and straights, straight lines left hook afterwards not this stiff slow jab and right hook and clinch.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Fucking hell, both exhausted and just windmilling shots now, good fight. :good


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

is this a case of "finish your man when you have the chance"


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd guess Simmonds has, barring a KO, done enough for the win according to the judges


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

simmons is winning this easily man, dinna talk pish


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

The Cruiserweight division absolutely sucks dick.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Either way, it's shit matchmaking for Simmons, he's been busted up here pretty badly


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

simmons by two rounds. good learning fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What are Jim and Halling fucking smoking? Terrific?! They said the same about the last fight, ffs.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Was a good fight, but that's all really.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Simmons wins this comfortably


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

THIRTY punches...THIRTY. bollocks


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Either way, it's shit matchmaking for Simmons, he's been busted up here pretty badly


Perfect test for Simmons imo, got the 10 rounds in and showed some grit.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Thankfully that's done, now for the main event
OK, that's a bit harsh, it started off well, but it got stale


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Simmons should get this even without that gift knock down.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

30 punches :lol:?!.

TBF Simmons is quite smart defensively at times he rides with some shots and he turns hits and shoulder to take some shots on gloves. Some land and some hit gloves so he's tidy. Still had power in him late on as well so that's a very positive nights work. That was a EU level fight and Graf would of been a tough test for the other Cruisers as well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

cards far too wide for me.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

bit wide those scores.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> What are Jim and Halling fucking smoking? Terrific?! They said the same about the last fight, ffs.


Promotion men. I'll deal with any old shit Watt says because he's at least a former boxer but Nick Halling just comes across as the reporter type who doesn't have a genuine love for the business, doubt he's been punched in the face in his life (which is a shame) and would probably do the same mediocre job if he was covering any other sport. And he says "apologies for the language" every time a corner mutters a curse after 9pm.

In the past I've been overly critical of McCrory but compared to Nelson sometimes, he's a godsend. I don't recall him ever saying anything as ridiculous as half the shit that comes out of Nelson's mouth. He's always the worst out of the three, and you can pick any guest analyst in the world and he'll still play third fiddle.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Perfect test for Simmons imo, got the 10 rounds in and showed some grit.


:deal

Graf is no mug and I thought he would nick this. Simmons has only had 9 pro fights people seem to forget that.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking Scottish scores. There's no way Beltran gets a decision tonight.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Perfect test for Simmons imo, got the 10 rounds in and showed some grit.


Yeah, fair point. He just can't get busted up like that for too many fights otherwise he won't have much of a career.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

WAR BURNS :ibutt


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Classic Cruiserweight Clash.....Jesus Wept


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Perfect test for Simmons imo, got the 10 rounds in and showed some grit.


Yep,so much better for him then a knock over job.The cut will heal and he can push on from here


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Ed Robinson; "Good win Stephen?" 

Stephen Simmons: "YARPPPPPPPP"


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Decent fight. Struggling to see many rounds to give to Graf tbh.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> *Fucking Scottish scores*. There's no way Beltran gets a decision tonight.


:lol:


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

One-sided fights all night.

Let's hope Burns-Beltran is a fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Yeah, fair point. He just can't get busted up like that for too many fights otherwise he won't have much of a career.


Completely agree. Its great to see a prospect in deep water though early in his career, he showed the heart needed to be a champion. :good


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

what was the scores there like i had tae go for a slash


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Simmons has obviously never squared off with a tooth brush before.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Simmons proper has the look of Quasimodo.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

ButeTheBeast said:


> One-sided fights all night.
> 
> Let's hope Burns-Beltran is a fight.


What card have you been watching? 3 of the undercard fights have been VERY competitive.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> what was the scores there like i had tae go for a slash


98-92, 97-93, 97-92, bit wide


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

both fighters have to work on Stamina. Especially Graf. But also Simmons. You would think that he should have been ablet to get a dead tired Graf out of there. But good win anyway.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like a damn Zombie there.










I honestly don't know what the whole Sky team are smoking tonight.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

i see simbo kicking about the gym in the morning sometimes like, nice lad.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

WhoDatNation said:


> Ed Robinson; "Good win Stephen?"
> 
> Stephen Simmons: "YARPPPPPPPP"


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Hot Fuzz! just realised how much Simmons looks like him


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Menay Edwards...a top 10 cruiserweight


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

holy shit if I have the hear that mutherfucking announcer say "the scottish bravehearrrrrrrrrrrrrrt rrrrrrricky burrrns" one more time im gonna lose it


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Looks like a damn Zombie there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tonight? Every time I hear them they are bad. I mean they even said it was a Knock down when no Punch landed and when the replay showed that they said it was the wrong replay. Sky just sucks every time.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Simmons definitely has a touch of the undead about him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Looks like a damn Zombie there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Looks like a damn Zombie there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like lives under a bridge and chases kids when they come near.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> tonight? Every time I hear them they are bad. I mean they even said it was a Knock down when no Punch landed and when the replay showed that they said it was the wrong replay. Sky just sucks every time.


The nadir must be the Barker-Geale fight:'
Low blow!' 'Oh, wait, no, actually, it was the solar plexus...' atsch


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What card have you been watching? 3 of the undercard fights have been VERY competitive.


What?

since 8 I've seen Smith, Cardle and Simmons. Only Simmons was competitive, and only just.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Simmons beats the shit out of Camacho or whatever his name is.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> The nadir must be the Barker-Geale fight:'
> Low blow!' 'Oh, wait, no, actually, it was the solar plexus...' atsch


 I saw it. They just suck. Every time we see a Sky Card we end up talking about how bad they suck. Every time! Box Nation is much better in that Point. At least I can hear them talk without without thinking that they suck.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I saw it. They just suck. Every time we see a Sky Card we end up talking about how bad they suck. Every time! Box Nation is much better in that Point. At least I can hear them talk without without thinking that they suck.


BoxNation. With Steve Bunce. I actually don't mind Big Daddy, but he's an eejit, that says it all really


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

"Chump to Champ" Johnny Nelson get a grip, he was comparing Kal Yafai to Roy Jones recently as well, crazy.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

WhoDatNation said:


> Ed Robinson; "Good win Stephen?"
> 
> Stephen Simmons: "YARPPPPPPPP"


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> What?
> 
> since 8 I've seen Smith, Cardle and Simmons. Only Simmons was competitive, and only just.


On about red button lad,


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

time tae set aboot this wee mexican cunt


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I've heard Eddies got Rod Stewart to sing Flower of Scotland.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> What?
> 
> since 8 I've seen Smith, Cardle and Simmons. Only Simmons was competitive, and only just.


Appleby-Connelly was competitive


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

atmosphere sounds class


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in ...bitch.


Buffer in de hizzouse.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope they don't boo the national anthem, really hasn't seemed to work out well for British fighters.


----------



## IamInuit (Jul 16, 2013)

How can you not like Ricky Burns? A real over achiever imo. I think he's much more comfy at this weight and he's found a little extra pop. Smart money is a points win but I think Ricky might get to Beltran late.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

did johnny nelson go "WOOO" then?


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

There seems to be a whale in the ring.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

come on Ricky!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> did johnny nelson go "WOOO" then?


Yep:lol:


----------



## MIK1000 (Jun 4, 2013)

Is that the same set up in the s.e.c.c as they had for the Mitchell fight? 10 thousand or so? If so pretty good attendance considering its not a big name.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> did johnny nelson go "WOOO" then?


:rofl i caught that


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone know who the baldy fella is who walked in then to the right of Beltran, been to quite a few Matchroom shows and he is always there.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> BoxNation. With Steve Bunce. I actually don't mind Big Daddy, but he's an eejit, that says it all really


I mean the guys talking during the fights... they are better than the sky guys. Burns really is lucky to have such great fans! Not many fighters have them.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Elliot said:


> Hope they don't boo the national anthem, really hasn't seemed to work out well for British fighters.


if there where some mexican fans...maybe. as the football culture is to sing louder and dismiss you opponants, i doubt it will happen too much there will be though.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

One thing: if somebody is often referred to as 'unsung', doesn't that defeat the whole point? Like Claude Makelélé


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

burns 115-113


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

Come on Rickster!!!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I mean the guys talking during the fights... they are better than the sky guys. Burns really is lucky to have such great fans! Not many fighters have them.


Apart from when they do stuff like boo the national anthems, but yeah, it's almost a shame they are so shit at football now...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

ricky looks alot more pensive than usual.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> One thing: if somebody is often referred to as 'unsung', doesn't that defeat the whole point? Like *Claude Makelélé*


The worlds most underated footballer... yet everyone knows he was world class...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Apart from when they do stuff like boo the national anthems, but yeah, it's almost a shame they are so shit at football now...


:lol:


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Why is Billy Nelson wearing a dress and a blonde wig?!


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

I dont think its been mentioned yet but apparently Beltran is a sparring partner for Manny Paciquiao


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao @ whale..you cunts!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

well...maybe not. the firm is well into this.


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

Will us brits ever learn not to boo at national anthems


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

They show the odds and Ricky is 4/5 PTS so how is he favoured to get a late stoppage??atsch


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

nice of canelo to carry rickys belt into the ring


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

MAIN EVENT TIME. :ibutt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

the scottish are so classy :rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Beltran to win. Think he will hurt Burns tonight like Gonzalez did. Could have another FOTY contender. Beltran claims he's not seen video's of Burns bar a few rounds and that's it. Said he's ready for anything..

Burns needs to settle to task early otherwise i think he could lose his title. Beltran is hard to stop when settled in..


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> I've heard Eddies got Rod Stewart to sing Flower of Scotland.


Fucking hell, he's let himself go.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

lulzzz at tubby


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Mmmmm orca


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl Is that Michelle McManus?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

fuck off booing national anthems for fuck sakes, look at the Mexicans faces they are confused as fuck, its not normal.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

cap'n thar be whales here


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pecsaetan said:


> Fucking hell, he's let himself go.


:rofl


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: I'm fucking embarrassed to be Scottish right now.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Will sing for plankton.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

This reminds me of the scene in The Simpsons at the softball game.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

half of the crowd be scaggd out theyre heads


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Is Dave Coldwell officially taking Dean Powells role in Burns camp?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Didn't think she was gonna give the mic back..


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

hope nelson falls on that cunt with the top off


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> cap'n thar be whales here


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Lunny said:


> :rofl Is that Michelle McManus?


Just said the exact same thing to my mate. I think it actually is. Nice to know she's found her calling as part of the Burns entourage.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl i caught that





Ashedward said:


> Yep:lol:


not going mad then :lol:


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone know if Beltran has ever sparred with Manny Pac?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> cap'n thar be whales here


:lol: But well at least she could sing


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

In the last fight Buffer give us a Scottish history lesson.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Mexican anthem is one of my faves, a shame it was booed whilst that garbage Scottish anthem was sung loud and proud by Big Mac:lol:


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

sasquatch said:


> hope nelson falls on that cunt with the top off


he lost against his own shirt:lol: nelson bores him to dead before the scag gets to him


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Loved how the crowd booed the Belgian judge.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

:lol:

Funny shit lads, keep it coming


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Easy burns win today , will dominate with jab and then the over hyping will begin


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

JonnyBriggs said:


> Anyone know if Beltran has ever sparred with Manny Pac?


I've never heard about it, would be interesting if it was true.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Michelle and Billy will be hitting the 24 hour mac d's after. Can imagine Billy mopping the mayo from the Burger hanging off her chin.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

I enjoyed that. So the singer was fat.big deal


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

LJGS said:


> Just said the exact same thing to my mate. I think it actually is. Nice to know she's found her calling as part of the Burns entourage.


Yeah, I think it legit was her. :rofl Who's idea was that?


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Mon ricky!


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh shit Ricky left Beltran hanging there.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

wpahhhh burns starting quick.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

JonnyBriggs said:


> Anyone know if Beltran has ever sparred with Manny Pac?


You know Ricky Burns is an underrated fighter? And he's such a nice lad :yep


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Michelle and Billy will be hitting the 24 hour mac d's after. Can imagine Billy mopping the mayo from the Burger hanging off her chin.


:rofl:rofl:rofl

then jim watt running in and shouting bang on the chen!!!!


----------



## IamInuit (Jul 16, 2013)

Ricky stepping into those shots nicely.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

gppd first round for ricky 10-9


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

First clear round for Burns. 1:0. Beltran couldnt handle the Speed so far.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> then jim watt running in and shouting bang on the chen!!!!


:rofl:rofl


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Beltran is a bum, Hearn's cards are crap.

Frank gave us Kovalev and Malik Scott as opponents.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

tha fucking right hands of burns is comedic as anything.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Beltran is a bum, Hearn's cards are crap.
> 
> Frank gave us Kovalev and Malik Scott as opponents.


Frank also gave us Joseph Laryea and Andreas Evensen


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

1:1


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

20-18 burns


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

1-1


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Got to be 20-18, but Beltrán is in this yet


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Beltran's getting to him :hey


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

1:1 Beltran landed the better shots. Also looked like he had Burns in a Little bit of Trouble.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

good fucking fight!!! Beltran hurt him twice in rd 2


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Beltran buzzed Burns there. He's edging into things..

Burns not got his range and as mentioned that right hand. Eww....


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Typical Beltran so far. Doesn't throw much but doesn't waste a lot either. Settling in for a hard shift as per usual.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Burns right hand is too obvious


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Burns is not comfortable at all here


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Christ Burns is open.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Typical Beltran so far. Doesn't throw much but doesn't waste a lot either. Settling in for a hard shift as per usual.


And I'd worry about that away from home


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

2-1 Burns


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

29-28 Burns, good fight shaping up!


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

30-27 burns


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

29-28 burns


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

2-1 Burns but not liking the way he's reacting to betrans hooks. i don't see him lasting at this rate


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Hard round to score this. Give it to Burns 2:1 I think he outlanded Beltran there but Beltran landed the harder shots... But Burns has to watch out for that left hook to the head... dont Looks good.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Just lumped £300 on Burns at 1/3.. .Odds have drifted from 1/8, Perfect time to put money on.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Burns is feeling every shot Beltran lands. 

Burns has gotten away from what he was good at. Lateral movement and working off the angles with quick straight punches. 

Beltran is just catching and parrying the punches and closing range and sliding inside the jab and trying to land a uppercut.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Typical Beltran so far. Doesn't throw much but doesn't waste a lot either. Settling in for a hard shift as per usual.


very tidy but just not dynamic elements to him. really solid though.

i think he can catch burns with something out of the blue soon.

that fucking burns right hands good god!!!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice mesh of styles!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> And I'd worry about that away from home


He fights the same in the last as he does in the first. He's not had the best of luck on the cards in the past.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

huge left hook


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

40-36


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Why the fuck is burns leaning against the ropes? That's where Beltran has the most success


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

2-2 

"dahn fookang smaale"


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Move and fucking jab


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

why is he sitting on the ropes? get off them or tie up.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

28-28


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Hard round to score this. Give it to Burns 2:1 I think he outlanded Beltran there but Beltran landed the harder shots... *But Burns has to watch out for that left hook to the head*... dont Looks good.


Now clear round for Beltran 2:2 And as I said that left hook lands to often. Could end the fight if Beltran goes on to land it like that.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I was going to put a few quid on a stoppage earlier today. Wish i did..

I fancy Beltran to stop Burns from 7-9. Burns has no clue how to deal with the left hook to head and body.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

jesus Burns is getting beat up here. damn. Beltran is money with that left hook tonight


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Sort him out Billy.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> Why the fuck is burns leaning against the ropes? That's where Beltran has the most success


where ray just leaves his head on his glovs and stares at his crotch for a minute.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Beltran is a bum, Hearn's cards are crap.
> 
> Frank gave us Kovalev and Malik Scott as opponents.


atsch


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> *Beltran is a bum*, Hearn's cards are crap.
> 
> Frank gave us Kovalev and Malik Scott as opponents.


You don't know shit about boxing.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Burns needs to hold everytime he ends up on the ropes, if he does that he will win.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Beltrán making him work, making it difficult for Burns to have success for all three minutes


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

hmm..what are beltrans hands like?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

3-2, Beltrán


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

burns gonna get stopped late :-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

48-47 beltran


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

3:2 Beltran


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

3-2 beltran


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Got to laugh. Where is the "he's struggling with the speed now"?


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Horrible tactics from burns.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

2:3 for Beltran... dont looking good for Burns. Burns cant Keep Beltran away. And it dont Looks like Beltran has any respect of Burns power.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Maybe I was wrong, Decent opponent Eddie.

Beltran 4-1 up for me.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

3-2 beltran now

burns is done for folks.

beltran hurt him to the body twice last round he winced. he's hurting him up top and down low and beltran is poised, calculated and softening burns up for the finish. it'll be over in a couple rounds tops. ricky is taking a bad beating here and has nothing on his punches


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Rooq said:


> hmm..what are beltrans hands like?


Stone, apparently.

Burns is finding this far tougher than I'd like. He's winning, but it doesn't bode well for future fights.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Burns should just go to fuckin war already, just as he did with Martinez


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Ricky is making the same mistakes he made against Jose Gonzalez I dont believe this!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Can see a fair few complaints if Burns wins the decision here.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone else think Beltrán looks like Campillo?


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

4-2 Burns, 2nd clearest Burns round.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

3-3


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Burns don't have the power to keep him off


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

better round 4-2 Beltran


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe Burns just edged that 6th, close one


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

57-57


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Keep it long with 1 2s.

Not hard


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Even now for me. Ref lets Burns clinch every time Beltran gets near him. 3:3 Burns moved much better away and clinched better.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Much better. 4-2 to beltran


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

3-3


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Got it 4-2 to Beltran.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

57 - 57


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Liking my 13/1 on Beltran rds 7-12... 

This guy isn't going to fold like Gonzalez.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

This is why Boxing is stupid, How the hell is this fight level at 3-3?

Beltran has dominated... There should be a larger difference and rounds in between a win and a knockdown.. So a knockdown should become 10-7 and a huge domination round should become 10-8


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Liking my 13/1 on Beltran rds 7-12...
> 
> This guy isn't going to fold like Gonzalez.


Highly doubt Beltrán will be T/KO'd


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

BURNS is EVENS on Skybet.. LUMP ON!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Better! 4-3 Ricky


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BTW: Beltran dont Looks very strong (first time I saw him)... except the left hook there is nothing about him. Next round for Burns. 4:3 for Burns. Pretty clear this time.


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

4-3 Burns


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

good round for ricky, boxing much smarter. 67-66 burns.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Much better round there. 4-3 Beltran.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

4-3 burns


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-3 Beltran but hopefuly Burns has seen the best from him


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

4-3 to beltran


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't refs warn fighters for excessive holding no more ?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

4-3 Burns...still no warning for holding


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Burns 67 - 66 Beltran


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

4-3 beltran. good comeback by burns, thought he was toast for while!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

fucking hell haha.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Highly doubt Beltrán will be T/KO'd


I know


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> BTW: Beltran dont Looks very strong (first time I saw him)... except the left hook there is nothing about him. Next round for Burns. 4:3 for Burns. Pretty clear this time.


:lol:


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Joe G looks more nervous than eddie


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

76-75, Beltrán, is the tide changing once more?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

76-75 beltran


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

fucking hell


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Burns 76-75 Beltran.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

6-3 beltran


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

77-74 Beltran for me


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Burns so reckless. The drawback to such a big build up at home?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn 4:5 for Beltran. Just the left hook! There is nothing else to watch out but still it lands many times. Everytime Burns Jabs he pulls his right Hand away to. Bad mistake.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Burns becoming the new Amir Khan?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

British refs are shit


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

How come Burns stays steady but when Amir Khan gets knocked down, He's all over the place


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

76-75 beltran


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

77-74 Beltran. Good fight so far.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Burns' biggest problem really is his lack of power, he just can't stop guys from walking him down.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

86-84


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

87-83 Beltran.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

87-84


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Even round 6-3 beltran


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> 76-75 beltran


What garbage!

Beltran by 2 at least.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Close round but I give it Beltran. Landed the better shots here and I dont like the clinching of Burns. 4:6.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

86-84 Beltran after 9


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Who's going Billy baiting later on ESB? :rofl.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I've got it 5-5


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Burns needs to press forward and see what Beltran is like on the backfoot, he's being beaten by trying to outbox this fella, just push forward and put the pressure on.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Burns is getting walked down, this isn't going to end well.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Draw 10/1 lads


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

87-83


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

I've got it equal.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

ButeTheBeast said:


> What garbage!
> 
> Beltran by 2 at least.


:lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Take a fucking point for holding.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Take a fucking point for holding.


:huh Clinching, perfectly legal :hey


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Burns is signalling to the corner lads. I think he might be pulled out..


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

96-93, Burns needs a KD on mah card


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

7-3 Beltran


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

4:7 for Beltran. I dont even think that Beltran is great. Burns just dont Looks strong at all.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Every punch on his chin/jaw is making him grimace


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

You can't win rounds by laying on the ropes covering up ffs


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Shit. This one's over.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Such foul language.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

95-94 Beltran, Ricky needs both rounds.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

97-92


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Fair play to billy telling it how it is


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

96-93 beltran after 10

burns holding on for dear life, gotta give burns credit, he shoulda been finished rounds ago, holding has been wise


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Burns


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

97-92 Beltran. Getting to the point where it would be very tough to justify a Burns decision, even if he takes the last wto.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

97-92


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Fuck off with the excuses Jim.


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

Is Burns actually any good? His last 2 performances haven't been very good.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck off Halling you cunt.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

106-102, crisis time


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

5:7 just because I like Burns.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

What a shit shit ref


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

106-102


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Beltran has dominated this Ricky needs a KO


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

scared they'll give it a draw


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Is Burns going to scrape a dodgy decision here


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

106-102 Beltran.....lol at the brit commentators giving Burns rd 11, he got beat up and held for dear life


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

He was terrible last time Jim...

Burns looking at the corner everytime he gets hit. 

Joe Gallagher telling Eddie ''Crolla could of done this job Ed. Crolla could beat Beltran Ed. I'm telling ya Ed''.

Then Joe telling Billy ''hard luck Bill, Ed said he will get us Beltran in Manchester. Just need a eliminator first..''


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

107-101 Going into the last round. Wuh oh Burns


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I have him needing a knockdown at least, but I think Burns will get the decision here.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

ref dont even warns Burns for Holding...


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> scared they'll give it a draw


Chucked a fiver on but I can't see it. It's just not that close.

KD this round is his only hope.


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Jack said:


> I have him needing a knockdown at least, but I think Burns will get the decision here.


No chance. 20/1 on Skybet if you're confident!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Hearn may want to think again about Burns being Scotland's greatest fighter


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Beltran might get robbed here, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Nick Hailing is a embarrassment..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Someone please go slap the shit out of Halling.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

D-U-D-E said:


> Beltran might get robbed here, I hope I'm wrong.


He won't, its too clear


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

If Beltran gets jobbed I am smashing the telly


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

116-111 Beltran for me. If the judges give this to Burns it's shameful...


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Beltran wins by 2


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

116-111, it's been a good run for Burns, who'd have thought he'd have had 8-9 world title fights?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim hopes he's done enough? I've honestly had enough of these tossers.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

116-111 For Beltran. Beltran really has earnt it, hopefully he'll get the title!


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Frank strikes back!

Bye bye ricky


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Beltran will probably be robbed here. :-(


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

No inside game and watt is baffled lol


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

If he did get a draw he`s a lucky boy


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

please give me a robbery


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

And Still!!!!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I have Beltran winning by one Point. But I gave the 11 round for Burns wich is very generous. The ref really should have warned Burns for Holding. He hold almost every time Beltran came Close to him.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Didn't score it but Beltran won liked the way he took the fight to Burns in a smart way. Deserves the decision.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

1_Pablo_Angel said:


> Chucked a fiver on but I can't see it. It's just not that close.
> 
> KD this round is his only hope.


Fights like this its pretty likely IMO. You've more chance than winning on the lottery that's for sure.

I'm calling on judge for each and one calls a draw.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Fuck off with the excuses Jim.


his misses has had a baby
he hasnt foought like this befoe,
somethings wrong
he has a broken jaw

115-112


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH lads i think we may see the end of Burns. I think he's got the hump with Nelson and walked away from Eddie while Eddie spoke to him. I think he's earned decent money and got a baby and married now. I think he may walk away...

He's been soundly beaten tonight. I don't think he will go back down ladder and work way up and i fancy even likes of Crolla to cause him bother now. Think he's hit his ceiling.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Worst case senario : they rob Beltran and nelson and Eddie go crazy celebrating in the ring


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Burns 112 - 115 Beltran


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

116-111

these commentatgors are fucking idiots!!! one of them gave Burns the last 2 rounds! The ref didn't even warn Burns once for brutal holding, he did enough to get DQ'd! This was brutal favoritism. Hopefully the judges aren't as bad.

This was a domination from Beltran with Burns nicking a couple close rounds but getting beat up pretty bad. Burns looking in rough shape, tough bastard taking a beating like that.

I was cheering for Burns but he got whupped.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

1_Pablo_Angel said:


> No chance. 20/1 on Skybet if you're confident!


I'd prefer longer odds that that :lol:

I think he lost clearly but it has the feel of a fight where the hometown boxer gets the nod. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I think I've probably been generous to Ricky, 6 rounds a piece, with the knockdown I put him a point down. 

Fully expect a sd win to burns


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

British Draw?


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Jim hopes he's done enough? I've honestly had enough of these tossers.


Yeah outrageous comment. At least pretend to be impartial.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

116-112 beltran


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

C'mon


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Frank strikes back!
> 
> Bye bye ricky


Still 2-0 champions in Eddies favour.You win one with Barker and lose one for Burns.The way it goes


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

lulz at these cards


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Corrupt cunts


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

well done whoever bet on the draw.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Fuckkkkkkkkk


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

What a fucking disgrace.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Richie Davies ffsatsch


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Robbery.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Draw bullshit!!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Robbery.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Robbery


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Dis boosheet.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bullshit decision.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

poor Beltran.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

check the split draw


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol how is it 114-114 when there was a KD.

Look at hearn lol


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

wtf! complete robbery!


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Fucking bullshit draw.

Sky need to sack this shit commentary team, Watt is senile.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Shafted


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

lucky fucker


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

aintz


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Fuck Scotland.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

115-112 Burns
115-113 Beltran
114-114 

Burns gets lucky. Did anyone here not score it to Beltran?


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Fucking disgusting!


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh ffs


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What a load of absolute shite.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Sake! Take that belt aff Burns!

Fucking American judges.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

piss take.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Burns gets lucky again. Extremely brave but he didn't deserve to leave with the belt there. Beltran did enough.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

LP said:


> Draw 10/1 lads


:deal


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Beltran you've been robbed mate.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Burns barely won 3 rounds. What a disgrace.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope them judges melt in a fucking pit of Acid.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

robbery of the year, fuck this sport sometimes!

why would anyone ever travel to england for a fight...... you're fighting ref, judges and your opponent with every conceivable disadvantage.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I mean Beltran won all his rounds clearly. Even with me giving Burns every round I can give him I had Beltran winning by one round. In Addition to that the ref let Burns clinch the whole night without even to warn him... But well thats just boxing. People like to go againt german boxing but it is the same in every other Country. I dont want to hear anything about famous german robberies!!! We are not the only one who rob foreign fighters. It is sad but it is how it is. :-(


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

Beltran gets the short straw again, an instant rematch must be made


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> Fights like this its pretty likely IMO. You've more chance than winning on the lottery that's for sure.
> 
> I'm calling on judge for each and one calls a draw.


:deal:deal
Wish I'd bet on it myself


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Terrible decision, feel for Beltran. Closest you can really have it is 114-113 Beltran IMO if you give Burns the benefit of the doubt in every tight round 

Some performance to fight on with a dislocated jaw for 11 rounds. Courage and then some, but he lost the fight


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Lol how is it 114-114 when there was a KD lol


This!!!


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

I'm done with this sport


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> Fights like this its pretty likely IMO. You've more chance than winning on the lottery that's for sure.
> 
> I'm calling on judge for each and one calls a draw.


Wahey. Ricky retains and I win 55 quid. Bit of a shame for the sport I suppose mind.

Good prediction there mate. Though I would expect longer odds than 10/1 on winning the lottery


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Richie Davies scorecard was plausible, just. The American judge was a disgrace.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Beltran lucky to get a draw with the KD!

Total BS.


----------



## Jenna's Chin (May 17, 2013)

another robbery in scotland


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ricky talking about _Beltran _swinging? lol


----------



## Jab (Jun 13, 2012)

me and my friend from real life had money on beltran and were so pissed off!!!!!!


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Fat fuck
Shut up nelson he lost


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

i came up with 116-111 scoring all the close rounds to Burns, giving him 4 rounds is generous! This is fucking terrible. How do you win 8 rounds and score a KD and not win! How did Burns not get warned and then get points taken away for excessive illegal holding? Look I wanted Burns to win and was one of the few Burns supporters back on ESB but he got the shit kicked out of him plain and simple.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Throw Billy Nelson in the Acid pit as well. Sack of shit.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Does Ricky know that boxing is brutal and you get hurt and you still need to fight to win?. 

Beltran won and he knows it!.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> I'm done with this sport


If burns was English you'd be okay with this though


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> robbery of the year, fuck this sport sometimes!
> 
> why would anyone ever travel to england for a fight...... you're fighting ref, judges and your opponent with every conceivable disadvantage.


Why would anyone travel to america/canada?
You think Beltran would have got the decision if he would have fought against Broner in the US?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Nelson "he built up a good lead then he hurt his jaw in the 2nd or 3rd":rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

And yeah how does it work to have the fight 114:114 with a Knock down for Beltran. Does it work out?


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Billy Nelson -'built up a good lead up until he hurt his jaw in the 2nd round' - sounds about right tbf


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Still 2-0 champions in Eddies favour.You win one with Barker and lose one for Burns.The way it goes


well,still 3-0 but it shouldn`t be.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Feel bad for Beltran, hes the real champion.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What the fuck was any of that? Seriously. Obviously it was a robbery (115-112? Seriously? Also, fuck Richie Davis for life) but I've never seen Burns look so amateur since pre-Martinez. He was throwing his fucking punches whilst leaning back with no guard as if he wanted to be countered. If Beltran was more of a counter puncher and more active, he would've finished Burns in the first half because he was so open to the counter hooks it was ridiculous. But what really infuriates me about that whole thing is his fucking shit trainer. "Right, keep your hands up and spoil more". Wow, great fucking advice for a guy down on the cards and losing confidence by the second, you fat useless twat. Oh yeah, and in the last round. "Stay mighty busy". Not "Go for the knockout" or "you're losing" but just have a high output. No fucking wonder he looked so bad tonight, because Billy whatshisname is teaching him nothing. I read the preview to this fight in BN and he was sparring with people like Gary fucking Sykes. He's supposed to be beyond this, he's a world champion. What in a million years is a fighter like Gary Sykes (who he actually fought like a shit version of tonight by the way) going to teach him about Beltran who he's not remotely like?

Fucking embarrassing. Not gonna shit on Ricky because I've seen him fight much better and he really does have heart because he was in pain and it's not his fault the judges are incompetant cunts, but he's never gonna be world level unless he goes full time, takes it seriously and gets his dead weight out of the corner, because there's a reason that useless fat bastard (who interestingly, was the only world champion trainer who took time out of his busy day to trade posts with trolls on ESB) isn't managing anyone else of worth. Fucking Enzo Calzaghe stuff right there.

Full credit to Jim Watt, non-ironically and taking the piss out of his catchphrase. At least he admitted Burns lost that fight, Nick Halling was as expected a sitting on the fence douchebag who didn't want to admit Burns lost it on his scorecard. Lol at when Watt said to him "I have it 115-113, I imagine you have it a bit closer". Yes Jim, Nick had it 114.1-113.9 for Burns. You can't have it any closer than your scorecard mate, unless you put your balls on the line and admit BEFORE the judges call that he lost that fight. But nope, gotta promote and be the bollock gargling Sky ISN'T EVERY BRITISH FIGHTER THE GREATEST AND THE WINNER OF ANY FIGHT THEY'RE IN promotion. Proper sad.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Eddie is shook. 

Like fuck he wants anything of Beltran again. Shit mandatory followed by Rees and Crolla.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

This is you'll never see the World's best boxers fight over here.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

1_Pablo_Angel said:


> Wahey. Ricky retains and I win 55 quid. Bit of a shame for the sport I suppose mind.
> 
> Good prediction there mate. Though I would expect longer odds than 10/1 on winning the lottery


I meant winning a tenner ha.

Yeh well my thinking was that they wouldn't completely screw him but a draw was enough so ricky could keep the title, I've seen that a million times. Well done on the bet that must feel good but it's so shit if you are at the other side of that decision as a fair few on here will have been.

It's a shame for boxing and It's things like this that make me question why I love watching boxing.


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Throw Billy Nelson in the Acid pit as well. Sack of shit.


Ah come on, what do you expect him to say?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

THANK FUCK for Johnny Nelson. Says it as it fucking is.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

JOHNNY JOHNNNY JOHNNY blarhghbalrhblarb


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Nelson "he built up a good lead then he hurt his jaw in the 2nd or 3rd":rofl


This is almost as bad as Khan insisting he was winning Garcia until he got knocked down in the 3rd :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

El Greeno said:


> Billy Nelson -'built up a good lead up until he hurt his jaw in the 2nd round' - sounds about right tbf


:lol:

Billy isnt the smartest.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Nelson "he built up a good lead then he hurt his jaw in the 2nd or 3rd":rofl


:lol::lol:


----------



## mrbones (Jul 21, 2012)

How can you get a draw with a knockdown crazy! There is no round which came close to being 10-8 to burns


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

1_Pablo_Angel said:


> Ah come on, what do you expect him to say?


Fair enough mate, but you can understand my frustration.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Ricky Burns is officially on the 'Vulnerable Champions' list.

He was fortunate tonight. Very much so.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

LJGS said:


> This is almost as bad as Khan insisting he was winning Garcia until he got knocked down in the 3rd :rofl


hatton after manny "i was outboxing him the start of the round"


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> why would anyone ever travel to *england for a fight*...... you're fighting ref, judges and your opponent with every conceivable disadvantage.


Scotland......yank judge


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Beltran spitting that truth! corruption!


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Why would anyone travel to america/canada?
> You think Beltran would have got the decision if he would have fought against Broner in the US?


if he won 8 rounds and knocked Broner down? fuck yeah 100 percent he would get the decision in america, no fucking question about it. American fighters sometimes get the bad end of the robbery in the US! Look at Adamek vs Chambers, Adamek vs Cunningham and numerous other examples. This was one of the worst robberies ever. A month after the Chisora vs Scott fiasco. You're basically agreeing to lose unless you knock your opponent the fuck out by taking a fight bin England, you're also giving permission for your opponent to hold etc....


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Burns is finished, Beltran should be champion.

Hearn and Nelson they are fucking pathetic. If Beltran doesnt get an immediate rematch Ive lost all respect for Hearn.

Beltrans the real champion. Look at his interview there. Hearn must have slipped the judges a few quid 114 each?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> robbery of the year, fuck this sport sometimes!
> 
> why would anyone ever travel to england for a fight...... you're fighting ref, judges and your opponent with every conceivable disadvantage.


Everywhere is bent, Scotland, America, the lot. Give it up for Beltrán though, class act in and out of the ring!


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> I meant winning a tenner ha.
> 
> Yeh well my thinking was that they wouldn't completely screw him but a draw was enough so ricky could keep the title, I've seen that a million times. Well done on the bet that must feel good but it's so shit if you are at the other side of that decision as a fair few on here will have been.
> 
> It's a shame for boxing and It's things like this that make me question why I love watching boxing.


You're completely right - I've been done out of money before by ropey decisions. But you consider that before betting; I didn't think Ricky could possibly draw the fight in reality when I put the bet on. But that's what happens in boxing, sadly.

Rematch has to happen. Especially after this interview, fucking hell I really feel for the lad now. He can have my £50 if he wants


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone else notice Buffer basically apologise for the scoring?!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Beltran knows the score.
Top man and he's been here before too often.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Nelson "he built up a good lead then he hurt his jaw in the 2nd or 3rd":rofl


Awesome :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Is terrence crawford the mandatory?

Ricky aint keeping that belt eitherway next fight


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

88-83 Bertram


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> And yeah how does it work to have the fight 114:114 with a Knock down for Beltran. Does it work out?


6-5 burns with 1 level round would come to 114-114 (including the one of Beltrans rounds being a 10-8)


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Absolutely sickening:-( Ricky is a nice guy and has had a fantastic run but even he must know he was extremely lucky tonight. Poor Beltran looks absolutely devastated.

Surely if Rickys jaw really was dislocated he would be unable to move his jaw at all let alone give an interview?!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Beltran says how it is. That interview makes me feel very bad for him. This was just one of These fights where clearly there was a winner. Burns can Keep his paper belt now. Beltran is the world Champion now!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Trippy said:


> Eddie is shook.
> 
> Like fuck he wants anything of Beltran again. Shit mandatory followed by Rees and Crolla.


I swear Crawford is mando?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

well done raymundo saying it honestly. without ego either.

ATG post fight interview
:deal


REMATCH!!!!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Really feel for Beltran.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Feel so sorry for Beltran sitting there I just wanna give him a big hug and tell him it's all gonna be alright


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This interview with Beltran is sad. I'm gutted for him. He's absolutely spot on too, the corruption in boxing is disgusting. Beltran is better than Burns and should be celebrating a life changing moment right now, yet instead, he gets kicked in the balls because he doesn't sell enough tickets. It's bullshit.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

That is fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Burns won't get third time lucky. His time is up and he can cry over his jaw all he likes the sport is brutal and i commend his bravery but he got beaten up tonight. Richie Woodhall said Catley beat him. No shame in saying it when you know it's the truth but the delusion will only help Mr Crawford when he toys with Burns.


----------



## The Great Muta (Jun 4, 2013)

That's a heartbroken man talking right now. He should have got it, I have to say, I'm not Scottish but I wanted Burns to win, but there's no argument he did. With a knockdown in a round you'd have to really be a crook to call a round 10-9 unless Burns had been dominant otherwise and 8 rounds to 4 for Burns? ridiculous.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> robbery of the year, fuck this sport sometimes!
> 
> why would anyone ever travel to england for a fight...... you're fighting ref, judges and your opponent with every conceivable disadvantage.


Where one idiotic inaccuracy just won't quite cut it?

Beltran right to be gutted. Hope he gets his rematch.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Awesome interview with Beltran 
Burns has found his level 

Broner ain't all that but he would have fucked up burns bad


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Really feel for the poor fella, looks utterly heartbroken. He'll get a rematch but he deserves the belt now, he won fair and square.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

At least the sky team has been pretty stand up tonight. I was expecting to not stop hearing about the newborn child and how it was a nip and tuck affair


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

deary me, horrid decision


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

"Beltran has got himself to blame for the draw"

Fuck off, McCrory. A boxer doesn't have to go for a knockout when they score a knockdown.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> if he won 8 rounds and knocked Broner down? fuck yeah 100 percent he would get the decision in america, no fucking question about it. American fighters sometimes get the bad end of the robbery in the US! Look at Adamek vs Chambers, Adamek vs Cunningham and numerous other examples. This was one of the worst robberies ever. A month after the Chisora vs Scott fiasco. You're basically agreeing to lose unless you knock your opponent the fuck out by taking a fight bin England, you're also giving permission for your opponent to hold etc....


What are you talking?
Scott vs Glazkov was a much bigger robbery then the Chisora fight or Bruns vs Beltran. And this fight happend in america. 
Why do people always pretend robberies doesnt happen in their country?


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Bullshit commentary from Sky all night long.

Ricky lost that and it would of been fair to see him get a point taken for excessive holding and pushing Beltran's head down.

Eddie is a sneaky fuck, been a few odd happenings around his fighters.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Dunno if it is because of this, but Ricky has been shit with Eddie


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

erm... can you shut up and let us watch the fight going on in the ring please?


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Nelson should avoid showing his fat face on the forums for a while.


----------



## Hatcha (Sep 7, 2013)

If Burns and Hearn don't give Beltran a rematch they deserve every single bit of stick they get. Piss poor decision that's left a real bitter taste. Fuck I hate this sport sometimes.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Guys, why can't things like this be changed? Can't the demand of hundreds of people pressuring the BBBofC help change the decision?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> "Beltran has got himself to blame for the draw"
> 
> Fuck off, McCrory. A boxer doesn't have to go for a knockout when they score a knockdown.


I hope McCrory is devoured by a Great White shark.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

On the Money said:


> If burns was English you'd be okay with this though


Not a fucking chance. Don't make silly assumptions without knowing anything about me. With all the hard work and sacrifices required in this sport, I don't like injustice and that was an injustice. Beltran should be the champion right now, end of.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Dunno if it is because of this, but Ricky has been shit with Eddie


He has matched him with world level opponents.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Hopefully kugan gets to hearn to ask his opinion on a rematch and his thoughts on the fight.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> I'm done with this sport


What you're saying is like what teens say after the first time they got completely fucking hammered... " I'm never EVER drinking again... no seriously NEVER"

But hey, i totally feel what you're saying tho.
Anyways... see you next week for "The One" :good


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> What are you talking?
> Scott vs Glazkov was a much bigger robbery then the Chisora fight or Bruns vs Beltran. And this fight happend in america.
> Why do people always pretend robberies doesnt happen in their country?


america isn't my country, Canada is and robberies do happen in canada, we're bad for it but not as bad as the UK for their guys.

And yes Scott easily schooled Glazkov and that was int he US, the cards were way too close. I'm not saying judges don't get it wrong in the US as well but all in all it seems neutral in that Americans are often on the receiving of the bad scoring as well. Las Vegas or AC is pretty much neutral fight territory. Mayweather lives in Vegas and he's the world p4p #1 but will get less love than Canelo in their fight and would have got less love vs Pacquaio.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Was coming on here to say I told you so. Ooh well.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Guys, why can't things like this be changed? Can't the demand of hundreds of people pressuring the BBBofC help change the decision?


Beltran shouldnt have to wait for Ricky to heal and fight again for the belt he just earned. They should give him what he earned and deserved tonight.

But it wont happen.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> What you're saying is like what teens say after the first time they got completely fucking hammered... " I'm never EVER drinking again... no seriously NEVER"
> 
> But hey, i totally feel what you're saying tho.
> Anyways... see you next week for "The One" :good


I know, man but it's just heartbreaking.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

mrbones said:


> How can you get a draw with a knockdown crazy! There is no round which came close to being 10-8 to burns


Why can't you get a draw with a knockdown?


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Anyone else lose money on this bullshit?
[email protected]'s


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Where's Rob Palmer smugness now?


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

After watching Beltrans interview backstage I feel totally sickened by this sport. That was fucking awful man.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

The only thing sadder than the decision is this forum's collective hissy fit. It's been making me chuckle all the way back from Glasgow.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Broner would have decimated Ricky tonight. Beltran not a big puncher and had him all over the shop. You could drive a bus through those Burns hooks tonight.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

mrbones said:


> How can you get a draw with a knockdown crazy! There is no round which came close to being 10-8 to burns


If you score one round even and the rest 10-9 with one 10-8. The extra point makes it viable. Do you want me to post my card to let you know what I mean. I had it 114-114, but I ain't the finest of judges, admittedly.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Hala Raymundo!


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> The only thing sadder than the decision is this forum's collective hissy fit. It's been making me chuckle all the way back from Glasgow.


What you actually expect people to say?


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

Burns will probably have to fight his mandatory next and IF he wins fight Beltran after out of courtesy, but i guess Fast eddie will have other plans


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Trail said:


> If you score one round even and the rest 10-9 with one 10-8. The extra point makes it viable. Do you want me to post my card to let you know what I mean. I had it 114-114, but* I ain't the finest of judges, *admittedly.


Obviously....Id love to see your card


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

For a guy who deosn't exactly speak perfect English... Beltran simply couldn't have said it better in the post fight interview. Every fucking thing he said was absolutely spot on!
Most importantly... yes, you can rightfully call yourself a world champion Ray. Well done, and well said sir!


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

icemax said:


> Obviously....Id love to see your card


Are you taking the piss or do you want me to post it?


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxing is a horrendous sport at times. 

How many times do we see this happen.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> The only thing sadder than the decision is this forum's collective hissy fit. It's been making me chuckle all the way back from Glasgow.


What the hell do you expect? Yeah it's nothing new and it's very predictable but that doesn't make it any less fucked up. It stings just as bad every time.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Trail said:


> Are you taking the piss or do you want me to post it?


post it brother


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Post Box said:


> At least the sky team has been pretty stand up tonight. I was expecting to not stop hearing about the newborn child and how it was a nip and tuck affair


Decision was fucking awful. even the commentators shamed themselves saying "well burns didn't get finished"

kind of fucking hard to finish a guy who is allowed to hold every 5 seconds without a warning yeah?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Isnt Crawford Burns mandatory?
Burns gets knocked out against that guy and then Beltran deserves a big payday and another title shot against Crawford.


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Fair enough mate, but you can understand my frustration.


Absolutely. It's a rotten outcome. Given that Geale is appealing his decision against Barker, surely Beltran will do the same? I'd love to hear an explanation of that 114-114 scorecard.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I got robbed in a kick boxing fight as a kid. Put the lad down numerous times but lost because i didn't throw any kicks. I burst into tears (primary school kid). I can't even come close to feeling how Beltran must do right now. I was broken hearted that day and saw the kid with his trophy. That world title looking across at him only to see it stolen from him by corrupt judges because he's right it's politics.

Absolutely gutted for Ray. He seems a absolute gent!.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Any money Felix Sturm saw that tonight and thought "fuck that" to coming over here to fight Barker.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Unfortunately, I am going to have to support whoever Burns is up against now, shame, as I like him. Hala Beltrán! Anyone here think Burns can recover from this, or is he doomed to losing it in his next defence?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> post it brother


Okay - all are 10-9 except 8 which is 10 - 8 KD and 9 which I had even.

1.Bur
2.Bur
3.Be
4.Be
5.Be
6.Bu
7.Bu
8.Be (10-8)
9.Even (10-10)
10.Be
11.Bu
12.Bu

I ain't doing the sums for you, but it comes out at 114-114 given 8 and 9.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Any money Felix Sturm saw that tonight and thought "fuck that" to coming over here to fight Barker.


Considering he's had a few touches at home and was robbed against De La Hoya i think he would of already known the risks but he's got to show the money or face the consequences. Although i don't think Barker will fail to deal with him as badly as Burns did with Beltran tonight.


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Any money Felix Sturm saw that tonight and thought "fuck that" to coming over here to fight Barker.


Well thats a case of dont throw stones if your house is made of glass


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Trail said:


> Are you taking the piss or do you want me to post it?


Both....I want to see how you could possibly score it a draw


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> The only thing sadder than the decision is this forum's collective hissy fit. It's been making me chuckle all the way back from Glasgow.


Why is it sad that boxing fans complain about a robbery?


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Richie Davies is such a predictable corrupt fat fuck


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I got robbed in a kick boxing fight as a kid. Put the lad down numerous times but lost because i didn't throw any kicks.* I burst into tears (primary school kid).* I can't even come close to feeling how Beltran must do right now. I was broken hearted that day and saw the kid with his trophy. That world title looking across at him only to see it stolen from him by corrupt judges because he's right it's politics.
> 
> Absolutely gutted for Ray. He seems a absolute gent!.


Get your big pants on and man up :-( .... :lol:

Tonight was pretty bad, not just for Beltran but also for British boxings chances of getting any other decent fighters over in the furture


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

On the bright side guys, hope you're staying up for Mitchell-Arreola. Should be fun. I know my man @Scotty will be on it.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

icemax said:


> Get your big pants on and man up :-( .... :lol:
> 
> Tonight was pretty bad, not just for Beltran but also for British boxings chances of getting any other decent fighters over in the furture


This. Incredible is the guy called Carlos Ortiz Jr. is the one who scored the fight for Burns!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Missed the whole card. Beltran got jobbed then? Fucking pathetic.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

icemax said:


> Get your big pants on and man up :-( .... :lol:
> 
> Tonight was pretty bad, not just for Beltran but also for British boxings chances of getting any other decent fighters over in the furture


:lol: Sorry Ice.

Your right mate it's given the stars from over the pond yet another reason to fire at our fighters and promoters when talk of a fight over here is mentioned.

I do feel Crawford would fancy his chances anywhere though the form Burns has been in i think a confident kid like Terence would have it in Burns backyard. Promoters won't like it though but it's how bad do they want the belt..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

in other news lewison beat dallas tonight.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> On the bright side guys, hope you're staying up for Mitchell-Arreola. Should be fun. I know my man @Scotty will be on it.


Oh hell yeah!

I better hide the Spiced Rum bottle for the next few hours though:yep


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

giving the last 2 rounds to burns is shocking, beltran beat him up and burn held on for dear life in those rounds.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Missed the whole card. Beltran got jobbed then? Fucking pathetic.


Callum Smith wins inside a round. Easy work

Cardle boxes to 8 round decision in yet another water fight.

Simmons wins a good fight with Graf on points. He was cut and had to work pretty damn hard for it but he got the job done.

Beltran had Burns for breakfast. Walked through him. Burns dislocated his jaw in the second round but already built a big lead by then according the Billy Nelson :lol:.


----------



## mrbones (Jul 21, 2012)

icemax said:


> Why can't you get a draw with a knockdown?


Realise that made no sense! I just saw most of the rounds as being pretty clean cut. I just hate all thos talk about burns being injured like he hurt himself. The only reason it happened is because beltran hit him with that left so hard.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Callum Smith wins inside a round. Easy work
> 
> Cardle boxes to 8 round decision in yet another water fight.
> 
> ...


:good Thanks Mand.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Callum Smith wins inside a round. Easy work
> 
> Cardle boxes to 8 round decision in yet another water fight.
> 
> ...


This, and if you don't want to ruin your Saturday night ish, then don't watch it.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Oh hell yeah!
> 
> I better hide the Spiced Rum bottle for the next few hours though:yep


:lol: You defo won't be smashing that into the TV over a dodgy decision. There's going to be a KO. :deal


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Missed the whole card. Beltran got jobbed then? Fucking pathetic.


Jenkins looked good against a tough frenchman with both fighters getting cut up - 60-55

Appleby looked very very rusty and poor against connolly and won a wide decision when it should have been alot closer.

Slowey won easily against a vey very limtied opponent.


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> On the bright side guys, hope you're staying up for Mitchell-Arreola. Should be fun. I know my man @Scotty will be on it.


3 am on the Guru... that the start of the card? Fucked if I'm staying up til 5 to watch 'Tits' Arreola.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Why is it sad that boxing fans complain about a robbery?


I've read so far that this, the decision is the nail in the coffin of good fighters coming to the UK.

Apparently though, they missed Froch v Dirrell, which was much worse!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

So lads who do we reckon wins between Arreola & Mitchell ?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Jenkins looked good against a tough frenchman with both fighters getting cut up - 60-55
> 
> Appleby looked very very rusty and poor against connolly and won a wide decision when it should have been alot closer.
> 
> Slowey won easily against a vey very limtied opponent.


Cheers Smoggy, Jenkins is one to keep an eye on. Always liked Appleby so hopefully he's kept busy now and works his way into the domestic picture.

Not going to watch it tonight Laz, will catch-up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd be surprised if Arreola/Mitchell lasted three rounds. I could see it being a very, very early knockout, so I won't be staying up for it. My pick would probably be an Arreola first round knockout.


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

mrbones said:


> Realise that made no sense! I just saw most of the rounds as being pretty clean cut. I just hate all thos talk about burns being injured like he hurt himself. The only reason it happened is because beltran hit him with that left so hard.


I don't think anyone's using it as an excuse. Rather making the point that despite losing, Ricky has to come out with some credit. Even if it's not for his boxing.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I've read so far that this, the decision is the nail in the coffin of good fighters coming to the UK.
> 
> Apparently though, they missed Froch v Dirrell, which was much worse!


Personally I think tonight was worse mate. At least Froch was the aggressor where Burns was a limpet.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

1_Pablo_Angel said:


> 3 am on the Guru... that the start of the card? Fucked if I'm staying up til 5 to watch 'Tits' Arreola.


I'm pretty sure there's only one undercard fight, if any. I stay up late anyway so I'll tune in. 



Brickfists said:


> So lads who do we reckon wins between Arreola & Mitchell ?


Even fight. I think the styles gel real nice and both are pretty durable.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> I'd be surprised if Arreola/Mitchell lasted three rounds. I could see it being a very, very early knockout, so I won't be staying up for it. My pick would probably be an Arreola first round knockout.


:lol: Very possible. I probably wouldn't stay up if I didn't have a habit of sleeping really late into the night.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Jack said:


> "Beltran has got himself to blame for the draw"
> 
> Fuck off, McCrory. A boxer doesn't have to go for a knockout when they score a knockdown.


and should be 7 rounds up WITH a knockdown


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Personally I think tonight was worse mate. At least Froch was the aggressor where Burns was a limpet.


Froch was lucky to win two rounds. He was outboxed by every criteria involved. Being on the front foot counts for nothing. But, because Dirrell was hard to like, because he was mouthing off, now it's been turned around into "YEAH, BUT DIRRELL'S A BITCH, SO HE GOT WHAT HE DESERVED!"

At least Beltran got a draw. Dirrell got an L on his record and lost the chance to own a title. So how is that "better"?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

the british refs sucked badly again. First Simmons gets a gift KD although no Punch landed (not that it made any difference but still Looks bad). And Burns is able to clinch almost every time Beltran came Close. Without even a warning. Boxing is like that in every other Country. If fighter is protected by a big promoter it is very hard to win against These fighters. let it be in america England or Germany... And because of that you will see many fighters who tend to stay at home. 1. It is much harder to defeat them 2. They normally arent in risk to get robbed.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Froch was lucky to win two rounds. He was outboxed by every criteria involved. Being on the front foot counts for nothing. But, because Dirrell was hard to like, because he was mouthing off, now it's been turned around into "YEAH, BUT DIRRELL'S A BITCH, SO HE GOT WHAT HE DESERVED!"
> 
> At least Beltran got a draw. Dirrell got an L on his record and lost the chance to own a title. So how is that "better"?


Dirrell was rubbish and Froch deserved the win.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

It's funny how the Matchroom crew, Eddie Hearn, iSheepLondon and SkySports are staying completely quiet on Twitter about it. Would never have been the case if he actually won.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Froch was lucky to win two rounds. He was outboxed by every criteria involved. Being on the front foot counts for nothing. But, because Dirrell was hard to like, because he was mouthing off, now it's been turned around into "YEAH, BUT DIRRELL'S A BITCH, SO HE GOT WHAT HE DESERVED!"
> 
> At least Beltran got a draw. Dirrell got an L on his record and lost the chance to own a title. So how is that "better"?


Just how we see the fight my man. Dirrell clearly the superior boxer but wasn't offence enough to convincingly win the rounds imo. Tonight I thought Beltran won his rounds easily. Burns was negative, wild with his combos, holding on and not very accurate at all. Beltran was more accurate and landing the more telling blows throughout.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Dirrell was rubbish and Froch deserved the win.


Except by the rules of boxing.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Just how we see the fight my man. Dirrell clearly the superior boxer but wasn't offence enough to convincingly win the rounds imo. Tonight I thought Beltran won his rounds easily. Burns was negative, wild with his combos, holding on and not very accurate at all. Beltran was more accurate and landing the more telling blows throughout.


And I agree that Beltran won and it was a bad decision. It wasn't so bad that no foreign champion will ever come to the UK again, or that the UK will further its reputation as the home of bad decisions. But saying this makes me a cunt it seems. Oh well. Fuck me for having a different perspective.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I do see some of David's point to some degree, but you've got to understand right now, everyone is pissed off. To get the reaction you just have should have been nothing short of expected to say the least.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Jules was proper disgusted. Hometown ref and hometown judges.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> And I agree that Beltran won and it was a bad decision. It wasn't so bad that no foreign champion will ever come to the UK again, or that the UK will further its reputation as the home of bad decisions. But saying this makes me a cunt it seems. Oh well. Fuck me for having a different perspective.


Yeah I have seen worse but a robbery is a robbery. With Macklin-Sturm (seen as robbery by many fans) for example you will find many guys who thought that Sturm won. With that fight? I doubt that anybody thought Burns won that fight. I only had Beltran winning by one Point but that just because I gave Burns every round where he did something good and where he didnt got completly dominated. I bet the next time Ward speaks about going to the UK he brings this fight up. :lol: Not that other countries are better but it will fit his Agenda.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> It's funny how the Matchroom crew, Eddie Hearn, iSheepLondon and SkySports are staying completely quiet on Twitter about it. Would never have been the case if he actually won.


Laz they will be doing all the media stuff, post fight press conference, interviews etc.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I do see some of David's point to some degree, but you've got to understand right now, everyone is pissed off. To get the reaction you just have should have been nothing short of expected to say the least.


Whenever I can piss both sides off, I know I'm asking the right questions.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Just when you think you know all the answers, @dftaylor changes all the questions.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

On paper the card didnt look all that but it was good entertainment for the most part surprisingly. Left with a sour taste in my mouth after Beltran getting robbed though, we should be talking about what a good performance beltran put it in his opponents backyard and becoming champion, also crediting Burns for being a tough mother fucker, the guy is nails IMO, he can be hurt but fighters just cant seem to finish him.

Instead we have no choice but to scream robbery, sad really as it was a very good fight between two of the best Lightweights.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

did anyone else think billy nelson was good in the corner tonight didn't bs burns at all


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Laz they will be doing all the media stuff, post fight press conference, interviews etc.


I know bro, but they still usually have no problem tweeting about it. You know Eddie would have posted either a picture of him and Burns or some stupid comment like "Best Scot of all time" if he actually won. :lol:


----------



## Koltanowski_UK (Sep 7, 2013)

Burns has just confirmed on Twitter that its a defo broken jaw


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> And I agree that Beltran won and it was a bad decision. It wasn't so bad that no foreign champion will ever come to the UK again, or that the UK will further its reputation as the home of bad decisions. But saying this makes me a cunt it seems. Oh well. Fuck me for having a different perspective.


I don't think it's that bad to say no fighter will ever come to the UK. It was a poor call but these type of decisions in favour of the home fighter happen on a weekly basis unfortunately.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Just when you think you know all the answers, @dftaylor changes all the questions.


In all sincerity, when people are going off the deep end I always try and pull back from it and take an opposite view. Group-think is dangerous when it gets going.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I don't think it's that bad to say no fighter will ever come to the UK. It was a poor call but these type of decisions in favour of the home fighter happen on a weekly basis unfortunately.


I agree. But that was the part of the response I found funny.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Mandanda said:


>


Beltran is a true hard as fuck gentleman.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Apparently the Velasquez-Ramos fight is on next after some four rounder that is already on. We better not miss that fight on BN!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I agree. But that was the part of the response I found funny.


I think the Geale protest fuelled the flames tonight. I mean tonight was worse than that fight tbh.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Joe Gallagher T-Shirt tonight ''All wins No losses''.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> In all sincerity, when people are going off the deep end I always try and pull back from it and take an opposite view. Group-think is dangerous when it gets going.


I don't agree with those suggesting that robberies should be made a NC. Think of how many fights that are remembered differently years later; judging is subjective, so you can't just decide it's a NC because it's unpopular.

But I do think the WBO should make Beltran mandatory and order a rematch within 90 days, if possible. (Don't think they can unless they ignore their own rules, though they seemed to ignore them when ordering Martinez/Garcia.) Beltran deserved the belt and at least deserves a rematch.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Apparently the Velasquez-Ramos fight is on next after some four rounder that is already on. We better not miss that fight on BN!


No Showtime Extreme tonight and doesn't look like GBP are streaming from their site either. I feel for you man!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I think the Geale protest fuelled the flames tonight. I mean tonight was worse than that fight tbh.


Considering Barker won the fight on the cards by taking a round everyone with eyes felt he lost, I'd say Geale has ample grounds to protest. Sure Barker won enough rounds in my eyes to scrape the fight by a point or so, but that point shouldn't have come from the 12th.

Joe Cortez's idea for elevated scoring chairs for judges is a great idea. Could you imagine the tennis umpire sitting on the line? I don't see why boxing isn't doing the same thing.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> I don't agree with those suggesting that robberies should be made a NC. Think of how many fights that are remembered differently years later; judging is subjective, so you can't just decide it's a NC because it's unpopular.
> 
> But I do think the WBO should make Beltran mandatory and order a rematch within 90 days, if possible. (Don't think they can unless they ignore their own rules, though they seemed to ignore them when ordering Martinez/Garcia.) Beltran deserved the belt and at least deserves a rematch.


I'm with you 100% here.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Burns Crolla is so going to happen next.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Considering Barker won the fight on the cards by taking a round everyone with eyes felt he lost, I'd say Geale has ample grounds to protest. Sure Barker won enough rounds in my eyes to scrape the fight by a point or so, but that point shouldn't have come from the 12th.
> 
> Joe Cortez's idea for elevated scoring chairs for judges is a great idea. Could you imagine the tennis umpire sitting on the line? I don't see why boxing isn't doing the same thing.


Why focus on just the 12th? You think Barker done enough to win so there was rounds that he should have won that were given to Geale.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Why focus on just the 12th? You think Barker done enough to win so there was rounds that he should have won that were given to Geale.


Yes, but it's not my scorecard that's the issue. There were three judges at ringside, contracted to score the fight by the commission and sanctioning body's rules. I could understand some swing rounds that gave Barker a clear win if you liked his work. But the 12th was, along with the 6th, clearly Geale's round.

If you're following the rules - and being fair - then that deserves an answer.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

What time will Mitchell Arreola be? I'm feeling tired as fuck.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> No Showtime Extreme tonight and doesn't look like GBP are streaming from their site either. I feel for you man!


The fight has already begun...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Ramos apparently getting busted up and was just dropped in the 5th round :happy


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rico Ramos with a 10th round KO...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

How many times is Ramos going to do this shit to me? What a fucking prick!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> How many times is Ramos going to do this shit to me? What a fucking prick!!!


The Rigo beating was good enough for me. :yep


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Rico Ramos with a 10th round KO...


The pressure of being a DKOS prospect was too much....

Beaten by Ramos = BUM! :lol:


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Can someone just confirm to me that Arreola-Mitchell will be finished within three hours from now? I'm making plans to go out and don't want to miss it. Is it the headliner or on the undercard?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Squire said:


> Can someone just confirm to me that Arreola-Mitchell will be finished within three hours from now? I'm making plans to go out and don't want to miss it. Is it the headliner or on the undercard?


Of course, mate. Won't be that late. It's the headliner.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Of course, mate. Won't be that late. It's the headliner.


Cheers, just making sure :good


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

The Burns jaw scan...clean break


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> The Burns jaw scan...clean break


Oh great everybody will be back on the Burns hype train now :-(


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Yes, but it's not my scorecard that's the issue. There were three judges at ringside, contracted to score the fight by the commission and sanctioning body's rules. I could understand some swing rounds that gave Barker a clear win if you liked his work. But the 12th was, along with the 6th, clearly Geale's round.
> 
> If you're following the rules - and being fair - then that deserves an answer.


The rules are the fights are scored by those sitting ringside at the time. Going back and looking at tape is different. I like the fact they are prepared to drag judges with crap cards over the coals and suspend them but I don't think it's feasible to change decisions.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Showtime starts up!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I love Rafa, man. Him and Marquez just have that cold look in their eyes.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rafa is such a fucking G, one of the most exciting fighters of the last 10 years


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rafael looks very faded... Not the Rafa I remember.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Good round. Rafa giving all he has.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rafa going for it big time!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, what a fight!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Good scrap that. Rafa needs to retire. Eating way too many and he goes out on his shield.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Sad end, hopefully he retires now. Great way to go out with a beautiful war.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

doug fischer should not be allowed near a mic


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Great post fight interview


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

That was emotional man, just the way he was walking out with his head high.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> That was emotional man, just the way he was walking out with his head high.


Good stuff.

Here are you working now Laz?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Here are you working now Laz?


Nah Scotty, I decided against it. Well actually, I couldn't make the training days so I asked for a re-schedule and they never got back to me. I didn't care all too much to be honest. I'm going back to uni in a few weeks so there wasn't much of a point anyway. How's the job in Missouri?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Nah Scotty, I decided against it. Well actually, I couldn't make the training days so I asked for a re-schedule and they never got back to me. I didn't care all too much to be honest. I'm going back to uni in a few weeks so there wasn't much of a point anyway. How's the job in Missouri?


Loving it mate. Weather and people are great and all the family are loving it. Wish I had left Texas years ago tbh. Can't wait till I move into my house next month. A 17ft bar and a 80" TV media room.:happy


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rafa off to hospital. Hope he is safe and sound.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Loving it mate. Weather and people are great and all the family are loving it. Wish I had left Texas years ago tbh. Can't wait till I move into my house next month. A 17ft bar and a 80" TV media room.:happy


That sounds grand, man. Post some pictures of the place some time.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Mitchell = Atrocious.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

mitchell looks heartbroken, shows how special someone like sergio is to come in late and reach the top


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I am pissed off as I couldn't find a bookie for a 1rd KO for Chris!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Love Chris in the interviews EVERYTIME!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I STAYED UP TILL 5AM FOR THAT. Man, am I a dummy. :lol:

Night guys.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Oscar twitters Areolla v Wilder:ibutt


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I STAYED UP TILL 5AM FOR THAT. Man, am I a dummy. :lol:
> 
> Night guys.


You love it! Night Laz


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad to know as depressing as my night was, it wasn't as bad as the Mitchell/Arreola fight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

1. 10-9 Burns
2. 19-19 Beltran
3. 28-29 Beltran
4. 37-39 Beltran
5. 46-49 Beltran
6. 55-59 Beltran
7. 65-68 Burns
8. 73-78 Beltran*
9. 82-88 Beltran
10. 91-98 Beltran
11. 101-107 Burns
12. 111-116 Burns
Beltran 116-111

Shameful!


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> 1. 10-9 Burns
> 2. 19-19 Beltran
> 3. 28-29 Beltran
> 4. 37-39 Beltran
> ...


I had It the same although 11 could have gone either way

Still can't believe they shafted him


----------



## Trotter (Jul 27, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Froch was lucky to win two rounds. He was outboxed by every criteria involved. Being on the front foot counts for nothing. But, because Dirrell was hard to like, because he was mouthing off, now it's been turned around into "YEAH, BUT DIRRELL'S A BITCH, SO HE GOT WHAT HE DESERVED!"
> 
> At least Beltran got a draw. Dirrell got an L on his record and lost the chance to own a title. So how is that "better"?


Good god what a load of tosh


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Jesus h Christ, how bad is Mitchell,that boy is the chinniest fighter I have ever seen ,he must of fought some right bums to get his record .

And the burns fight,no way he won that,never mind a draw,not gonna argue with anyone about it,he lost and everyone knows it .


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> 1. 10-9 Burns
> 2. 19-19 Beltran
> 3. 28-29 Beltran
> 4. 37-39 Beltran
> ...


Same card as me, terrible decision


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

I was at the Burns fight last night.

I had Burns winning by 2. Obviously different perspective from when watching it on TV.

When Burns used his jab i thought he controlled the fight. From where i was sitting it was pretty much impossible to tell that Burns was struggling with his jaw.

Scorecard

1 10 - 9 Burns
2 10 - 9 Beltran
2 10 - 9 Burns
4 10 - 9 Beltran
5 10 - 9 Burns
6 10 - 9 Burns
7 10 - 9 Burns
8 10 - 8 Beltran
9 10 - 10 Burns / Beltran
10 10 - 9 Beltran
11 10 - 9 Burns
12 10 - 9 Burns

115 - 113 Burns

Will rewatch the fight on TV and see if i score the fight any differently.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I don't think it's that bad to say no fighter will ever come to the UK. It was a poor call but these type of decisions in favour of the home fighter happen on a weekly basis unfortunately.


They happen everywhere in the world. US,Mexico,Germany,Canada...its strange how people always pretend that robberies doesnt happen in their country. Or that their country is not as bad as other countries.


----------

